# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية >  التكفير والنفاق بين أقاويل العلماء

## جيمزاوى

تعرف على القول المفيد فى مسألة التكفير والنفاق
من أفاضل العلماء ولن تجد أفضل منهم قيلا
الكتاب بعنوان
التكفير والنفاق ومذاهب العلماء فيهما



للتحميل إضغط هنا
شارك وساهم فى نشر العلم
أجعل لك دورا فى الحياة

----------

